# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 First beta weekend. WHAT DO YOU WANT TO SEE

## TehVoyager

Greets and Salutations, Ownedcorians!

I have access to the Guild Wars 2 Beta. i am planning on getting some pictures of the game (and possibly some video, although i don't know if i will be able to get video without compromising my account.)

I am taking requests for photos/videos now. what do you want to see photos of? if i can get video, what do you want to see?

first: some disclaimers.

1: The safety of my beta account comes first. screenshots will be edited to remove ANYTHING that could identify me. i also wont be using the print screen function to take pictures. i however will not be discussing my methods to obtain photos or video.

2: i do not promise to supply anything. if i can, i will. if i cant. i will post that i cant, and apologize profusely. i also don't promise full HD 1080p quality. i will do what i can, but as I've already said, Safety first.

3: i do not want to see these photos posted elsewhere. this is for this site only. if i see them re-posted elsewhere, the thread comes down, the photos get deleted, i stop sharing. and because i have access to the beta from Wave 1 invites, its likely that i will have access to later beta events as well. if you want to see more, don't steal my work and try to take credit for it.

With that said: what do you want to see? =D


So far requested:

-Race/Class Screenshots.

-Traits info.

----------


## TehVoyager

Note: the GW2 Beta client is now available from the Guild wars 2 site.

No, at this time, i wont provide a link, as im uncertian if they could track who is sharing info via some type of metainfo in the Exe.

but the client is out, and im downloading it now.  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

I'd like to see character creation for each race, if you could just go to it and select each race and class one at a time, thanks! +Rep for risking your life right now.

----------


## TehVoyager

lol how does one kill that whitch has no life? xD

i'll see what i can do.

----------


## Analhammer

just as a side note, it may be a good idea to keep all the .exe and .dll files of the beta clients. They may contain very usefull information that arenanet may remove from them in the release versions.
(very nice for creating bots/emulators)

----------


## TehVoyager

good point. once the beta gets a little farther along, i might zip up what i have and find some safe people to hand it over to.

----------


## gezus

> I'd like to see character creation for each race, if you could just go to it and select each race and class one at a time, thanks! +Rep for risking your life right now.


Ton of great video stuff here, including the character creator for each class that was available at the time. The Gamebreaker.tv crew had a lot of hands on during the press event. 

Guild Wars 2

----------


## timmy22

Trais!!! for each race?

----------


## TehVoyager

> Trais!!! for each race?


Sorry, what are Trais?

----------


## timmy22

Traits lol sorry.. I really reallyed wanted to get a beta invite but no luck  :Frown:  whats your rig? /video card?

----------


## TehVoyager

Not going to release that info Timmy22, sorry. as I've already said, Safety first.

I will however look into Trait info releasing.

----------


## timmy22

I was more talking about your video card.
Someone said there were only letting ppl in with Nvidia cards

----------


## TehVoyager

idk, that's kind of Anecdotal tbh....

----------


## jannu100

> I was more talking about your video card.
> Someone said there were only letting ppl in with Nvidia cards


How i have ATI then?  :Wink:

----------


## naxxgor

Don't really have any requests, I think I have already seen enough pictures  :Smile:  

Anyway, you got good luck to get in  :Smile:

----------


## Itazuki

Videos of some real pvp / pve where you show how the game can actually be played, if the player actually knows what he does.

if you cant provide videos, then your honest opinion of the game.
Is it something one could call " good ", how finished does it feel? how is the balance?

been waiting for this game since it was first announced and i'm really excited for it  :Smile:

----------


## TehVoyager

Itazuki, video depends on the protection they have. 
Photos i can edit. video im not so great with.

there's videos up already of the PVP environments already if you haven't seen them, and there voiced by Issiah Cartwright (Izzy) one of the devs that was involved pretty heavy in GW1.


the beta starts sometime tonight. dunno when i will have screens up, but when i do, the name of this thread will change to reflect that (if i can) if not, then i'll request its name changed and start posting.

again, in case i haven't said this enough lol, the safety of the account comes first.

----------


## Itazuki

> Itazuki, video depends on the protection they have. 
> Photos i can edit. video im not so great with.
> 
> there's videos up already of the PVP environments already if you haven't seen them, and there voiced by Issiah Cartwright (Izzy) one of the devs that was involved pretty heavy in GW1.
> 
> 
> the beta starts sometime tonight. dunno when i will have screens up, but when i do, the name of this thread will change to reflect that (if i can) if not, then i'll request its name changed and start posting.
> 
> again, in case i haven't said this enough lol, the safety of the account comes first.



i doubt there were any videos i hadn't seen (up till the current beta), kinda sucks that most of them were played by random Press members who really did not know what they were doing =/ (Backpedaling around & clicking skills are just some of the eyeburning blasphemies).

They are using quite heavy watermarks afaik, so study the pictures well  :Smile:  
Will give you some sweet repcookies for pics & vids if / when you get them online.

----------


## TehVoyager

I'll just have to use Photoshop's super magic remove anything like a Boss tool.  :Big Grin:

----------


## garfieldfan

I also have an invite, I will be trying to contribute to this also.

Edit: Just logged in and holy watermarks batman!

----------


## TehVoyager

Iknorite? getting anything out without comprimising account safty will be a bit of a challange.

----------


## denomix

forum.guildwars2.com

u will find sth interesting in navigation bar 
if u find pass let me know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## greywolf

TehVoyager and others that have access, thanks for any info you can give us, GW2 looks really cool and I can't wait to try it out.

My question would be, How is the Pve ? and the storyline/ questing ? Is it done well or does it feel like a sucky grind ?
I have always loved games that have a very good storyline that brings you into the game/story.
Thanks

----------


## TehVoyager

What I've played so far I have enjoyed to be honest. I felt a little overpowered in the starting areas, but still died a couple times. the "you have fallen! fight to get back up!" mechanic is pretty fun, better than just "thump, u is dead"

the asura and silvari are not yet available.

female char look hilarious.

i got some screens, but I'm going to either have to compress them heavily to render the watermarking impossible to read, or work on them for a long ass time in Photoshop.
just about every square inch of the screen is COVERED in watermarking.

overall, I don't know if I'll switch from wow for it, but there is things I like about the game, and some that I don't.

playing it though, it FEELS like guild wars.

----------


## Unholyshaman

Meh, I don't really see what the point is in going through such effort and risk to leak a few screenshots.

There is already tons of screenshots, video, descriptions, interviews and general information about Guild Wars 2 out thanks to the Press Beta which they were allowed to release.

In 2 weeks time you can pre-order GW2 and get access to the beta which will probably be an open beta where you are allowed to take screenshots and what not.

I also wouldn't be surprised if there is an identifying watermark of some kind on your screenshots that you cannot see unless you perform a specific sequence of photo manipulation events that only Arenanet and NC know.

----------


## TehVoyager

Overall you are probably right. i diddnt realize the preorder beta access started in 2 weeks.

----------


## Zoidberg

> What I've played so far I have enjoyed to be honest. I felt a little overpowered in the starting areas, but still died a couple times. the "you have fallen! fight to get back up!" mechanic is pretty fun, better than just "thump, u is dead"
> 
> the asura and silvari are not yet available.
> 
> female char look hilarious.
> 
> i got some screens, but I'm going to either have to compress them heavily to render the watermarking impossible to read, or work on them for a long ass time in Photoshop.
> just about every square inch of the screen is COVERED in watermarking.
> 
> ...


Told you so  :Smile:

----------


## pushedx

> overall, I don't know if I'll switch from wow for it, but there is things I like about the game, and some that I don't.
> 
> playing it though, it FEELS like guild wars.


Did you happen to play SWTOR? If so, how would you compare the fun factor of GW2 compared to SWTOR out of the gate. I never got into WoW, so I can't really work with that association.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Told you so


indeed, you did.  :Frown: 




> Did you happen to play SWTOR? If so, how would you compare the fun factor of GW2 compared to SWTOR out of the gate. I never got into WoW, so I can't really work with that association.


I think playing with a stick and an empty soup can would be more fun than SWTOR. but as i never played it, just watched videos of it and read reviews, i cant compare gw2 and swtor.

----------


## Confucius

> L0L SO SEKRET OMG!!!1
> 
> get over yourself.


People like you should not be allowed on these forums.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> People like you should not be allowed on these forums.


Why's that?

----------

